# That mid 60's GTO(main page)



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

What color is it? Paint code and all. (the car on the top right of the forums main page) I like that color and would be an easy color to paint my car since It's close to being that color anwyay.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Burple :lol:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

FUNNY... Har har har.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats the car from Triple X the movie, maybe you could search that. I have a friend with a really cool 65 Catalina lowrider that is a very similar color and it was from a mid 90's GM truck. :seeya:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Tried that. No luck.. Says a combo of blue and purple. NO WAY?!? :lol: :rofl: :willy:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Blueberry Blass - Costs about $1300 a pint (HOLY S***!!!)

O and it was made available only to the guy building the goat.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Blueberry Blass - Costs about $1300 a pint (HOLY S***!!!)
> 
> O and it was made available only to the guy building the goat.


Yikes. I think I'll just come up with a simular combo/color on my own, lol.
Sexy car though... Wow. Looks like a black cherry though in your pics, lol.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea they say its between purple and blue depending on the angle you look at it as. The picture in the main screen of the forum I think was adjusted and looks more purple. Your right though, It does look like a black cherry in a way. I say you come up with a combo of blue and purple and see what you get. I'm sure you can get something close.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do a dark argent (silver) base, then spray candy blue over that until it looks like a medium blue, then hit it with candy purple until its the shade you want it. Candy colors are translucent so what is under them makes a big difference. Also how many coats are on it makes a difference, so splotches and stripes are extremely easy to get with candy paint. If you dent a fender or get a big scratch in it, its time to repaint the entire car because you will never be able to match it again. 

That is one way to do it. You might be able to color match it if you can get something that color to test.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Those side pipes are interesting....I think they would look better if they were longer....say almost to the rear wheel. NICE PICS !!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The car on this site looks like black with purple pearl or "Blackish Purple"....print it and take it to a body supply and see if they can scan it and make some....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe that this color "shifts" with the light also, thats part of the reason it's so expensive. I tried to buy some of the Ford Mystic paint they used on the Cobras and at the time (05) you needed actual pictures of the wrecked car and a proffesional estimate to even get the paint and then only enough for the needed repair and the price was about $1200 a pint IIRC.

^^That Goat has a badass stance to it too. With these wheels, it needs some 14-32's out back .

The wheels really detract from it. A set of polished Torque Thrusts (17's) Or a set of black lace BBS's with some low profile rubber would look much better.

*OP*, Thumpin's suggestion sounds spot on on the paint, but certainly if you want the results to look like this, a proffesional would have to lay it on. 

Check out House of Kolors website (HouseofKolor.com online shopping from the worldwide leader in the paint and coatings industry.) for a possible match (The truck shown on the main page just might be close )


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thumpin455 said:


> Do a dark argent (silver) base, then spray candy blue over that until it looks like a medium blue, then hit it with candy purple until its the shade you want it. Candy colors are translucent so what is under them makes a big difference. Also how many coats are on it makes a difference, so splotches and stripes are extremely easy to get with candy paint. If you dent a fender or get a big scratch in it, its time to repaint the entire car because you will never be able to match it again.
> 
> That is one way to do it. You might be able to color match it if you can get something that color to test.


Sounds expensive, lol. Might just do what Eric below said do.



Eric Animal said:


> The car on this site looks like black with purple pearl or "Blackish Purple"....print it and take it to a body supply and see if they can scan it and make some....


blackish blurple is more like it, haha. 


ALKYGTO said:


> I believe that this color "shifts" with the light also, thats part of the reason it's so expensive. I tried to buy some of the Ford Mystic paint they used on the Cobras and at the time (05) you needed actual pictures of the wrecked car and a proffesional estimate to even get the paint and then only enough for the needed repair and the price was about $1200 a pint IIRC.
> 
> ^^That Goat has a badass stance to it too. With these wheels, it needs some 14-32's out back .
> 
> ...


Damn, where do they get off with this thousand dollar a pint crap? Lol, Geez la weez. 

I'll definatly do some searching. Hopefully a shop can just match the shade of blurple it seems to look like. (to me at least lol)


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

HOK would be my choice, they have some cool colors there. Check out the site, I want to use their organic green on my Mustang, that color is eye searing in sunlight. Best lookin green I have ever seen.

Yeah I am not a pro and there is no way I would attempt a candy paintjob like that. I would end up sanding it off ten times or more, and my body work isnt good enough for a dark car either. Its only marginal for a metallic. Not enough overlap on each pass or going too heavy on just one spot and its start over time. Candy stripes are a pain, a whole car would be mind aching.

The color shift stuff is outrageously expensive, mostly because of the cost of the stuff that goes in it, and mixing it. Getting it to shift colors isnt cheap, takes lots of different things and colors, and it isnt going to be in a single stage enamel either, it will have to be clear coated to really work.


----------



## Latino277 (Apr 21, 2011)

The paint is really nice but I wanna know about those side pipes...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You can get side pipes...those are a little short...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

when the color shifts IMHO, it dosen't look as nice as the Blackish Purple. The color above/right almost looks like "Midnight watch Blue"...with a little Purple in it.:willy:


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Thumpin455 said:


> HOK would be my choice, they have some cool colors there. Check out the site, I want to use their organic green on my Mustang, that color is eye searing in sunlight. Best lookin green I have ever seen.
> 
> Yeah I am not a pro and there is no way I would attempt a candy paintjob like that. I would end up sanding it off ten times or more, and my body work isnt good enough for a dark car either. Its only marginal for a metallic. Not enough overlap on each pass or going too heavy on just one spot and its start over time. Candy stripes are a pain, a whole car would be mind aching.
> 
> The color shift stuff is outrageously expensive, mostly because of the cost of the stuff that goes in it, and mixing it. Getting it to shift colors isnt cheap, takes lots of different things and colors, and it isnt going to be in a single stage enamel either, it will have to be clear coated to really work.


I like the darker shade of burple they have. That would be the color I'd get from them. I cant paint though, a shop would have to do it for me.


Eric Animal said:


> You can get side pipes...those are a little short...


Not sure about other peoples laws but I had to have pipes put on my exhuast that run out the back to pass inspection. I doubt they woulda passed me with side pipes. 


Eric Animal said:


> when the color shifts IMHO, it dosen't look as nice as the Blackish Purple. The color above/right almost looks like "Midnight watch Blue"...with a little Purple in it.:willy:


Indeed. If I cant get it done within my budget I may just go with midnight blue.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My body shop guy just saw XXX and want to paint my car like it. The XXX car is Chromolusion from Dupont and color shifts to 5 colors due to the pearls. It's about $1000 or so. My guys are shooting HOK Chamellion that you can choose a 2 color shift and it is about $1000 for all the materials including clears. The 8 ounce cup of pearls that gives you the affect is about $450 on it's own.
Here's a pic of the CTS they just did. I want my 66 to flip from red to black, should look sharp. It was cloudy, so the metals in the paint isn't popping in these pics, it looks 100% better in person. They are charging $4500 for this paint job including removing doors and doing jams, then $800 for flat sand and buff.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

That car reminds me of... Christmas, LOL.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hot_Rod said:


> That car reminds me of... Christmas, LOL.


Agree, not my first pick of color, but the effect is cool, and the paint job came out incredible.. They have the whole hood lined up to get their whips painted..


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah I've been a fan of the chromalusions stuff since it came out. Stuffs crazy expensive though.


----------

